# Battlefield 3 laggt stark!



## Rasan256 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
mein problem ist das mein BF3 (vor 1 woche gekauft) beim start direkt laggt / ruckelt .
in-game habe ich getestet was für fps ich habe es wechselt zwischen 9-30 fps (meistens aber eher niedriger). 
Ich habe die einstellungen schon stark runter geregelt.
Mein System/Ram usw.

AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series 
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU 3.00GHz (2CPUs)
4096MB RAM
Win 7 Ultimate 64-Bit Version
DirectX 11

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

MFG,
Rasan


----------



## cell81469 (27. Juli 2012)

wie hastn die Grafik eingestellt? Das meiste erwischt nämlich grade die Min vorraussetzungen soweit ich weiß weshalb es mich nicht wundern würd wenn du die 30 frames in innenräumen erreichst und der rest draußen ist.


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2012)

Sind all deine Treiber aktuell, speziell der für die Grafikkarte?!
Ich würde das mal prüfen.


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

ja ich überprüfe meinen pc jeden tag mit driver genius 11 proffesionel edition


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

ich installiere die treiber jetzt nochmal manuell von der webseite von AMD


----------



## Hawkins (27. Juli 2012)

Versuch mal Post-Antialiasing abzuschalten
Umgebungssicht auch auf das niedrigste stellen, HBAO frisst massig Rechenpower

Schattenqualität auch mal etwas runtersetzen.


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

hab ich versucht alles auf niedrig gestellt aber es laggt immer noch


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Juli 2012)

Du hast alles auf hoch, AF sogar auf 16. Beim besten willen, aber das geht mit deinem PC nicht. Stell mal alles auf niedrig und teste es, dann langsam alles höher stellen solange bis es zu ruckeln anfängt, dann weißt du, wie hoch du die Einstellungen maximal stellen darfst.


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

ich hatte alles auf niedrig aber es hat trotzdem gelaggt


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

kann es sein das ich mehr GB RAM brauche?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Ist das auch im Singleplayermodus ruckelig? Was für eine AMD 6700er hast Du denn genau?


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

SIW (und alle anderen prog.) zeigen/zeigt bei mir nur an AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series :-/


----------



## Gast20180705 (27. Juli 2012)

Versuch mal über Origin die Installation zu reparieren.
Allgemein läuft seit dem Serverpatch von vor 3 Wochen alles ziemlich seltsam.


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

ok ich lasse das gerade reparieren


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

das laggt immer noch !
ich geh gleich zu saturn und hole mir 4 gb ram dazu!


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

bevor ich mir mehr ram kaufe bringt es das überhaupt ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Nein, 4GB insgesamt müssen völlig reichen - schau lieber mal, ob Du vlt irgendwas im Hintergrund an Software laufen hast, was evlt. ausbremst.


Und geht es denn jetzt nur um Mutiplayer oder auch im Singleplayer ruckelnd? Wenn es im Singleplayer geht, dann liegt es nämlich eher an Deiner Internetverbindung.

Mit dem Tool GPU-Z kannst Du Dir mehr Daten zur Grafikkarte anzeigen lassen inkl. Grafik-RAM-Größe - nenn man die Werte der Karte  "Memory SIze" und "GPU Clock", findest eher in der unteren Hälfte. GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

vielleicht könntet ihr mir helfen mir sagen die werte nichts 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2012)

Am Takt sieht man, dass es nur eine AMD 6750 ist: HIS Radeon HD 6750 Fan, 1GB DDR3, DVI, HDMI (H675FS1G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier ein Test mit BF3: Test: Battlefield 3 (Seite 9) - ComputerBase da erreicht die 6750 etwas unter 30 FPS, und das ist dann der Durchschnitt, es kann also auch mal nur 15, dann wieder kurz 40 FPS sein. Außerdem wird bei dem Test auch ein moderner Intel i5 Quadocore benutzt, und BF3 profitiert von Quadcores, der i5 ist wiederum auch schon ein sehr guter Quad und viel besser als ein ZB Intel Core 2 Duo Quadcore mit 3,3GHZ.

Wenn Du mal hier schaust, das ist ein Test des Intel i5-2500k (3,3GHz) mit Spieleleistungs-Vergleich: Intel "Sandy Bridge": Vierkern-CPUs Core iX 2000 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 55) - HT4U.net da ist im unteren Viertel unter anderem ein E8600, also ein Dualcore ähnlich wie Du ihn hast, sogar mit etwas mehr Takt. Geh mal mit der Maus dadrüber, so dass da 100% steht, und schau dabei weiter oben, bis Du denn i5-2500k findest - der steht dann da 179%, also hat der 79% mehr Leistung - also nur wegen der CPU 79% mehr Spieleleistung... d.h. wenn da jetzt wiederum oben für BF3 ca 30FPS gemessen wurden eben mit nem modernen Intel i5, dann sind das umgerechnet auf DEINE CPU eventuell nur 17-18 FPS, die völlig normal für Deine GRafikkarte sind, oder sogar etwas weniger, da Deine CPU ja nochmal etwas schwächer als der E8600 aus der Tabelle ist... 

Das ist zwar jetzt nur Theorie, und die Werte für die CPUs sind nicht mit BF3 gemacht, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die Verbindung aus alter CPU und dabei auch nur Dualcore zusammen mit Deiner recht schwachen Grafikkarte der Grund für das Ruckeln ist und Du das auch gar nicht verbessern kannst, es also kein "Problem" gibt...


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

also kann ich eig nur ´´lag frei`` zocken wenn ich alles erneuere?


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

also kann ich nur ´´lag frei`` zocken wenn ich rund um erneuere


----------



## Rasan256 (27. Juli 2012)

könnte man bf3 hier drauf ´´flüssig`` zocken?
PC-System AMD FX-4100 4.2GHz - HD6850 - Xtreme Gaming PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, der PC wäre schon deutlich besser. Du könntest damit vermutlich auf "mittleren" Details BF3 in FullHD spielen. Aber der PC ist viel zu teuer, für das Geld könntest Du schon einen deutlich besseren bekommen, vor allem wenn Du die Bauteile selber aussuchst und den zusammenbaust oder auch zusammenbauen lässt. 

Aber was ich machen würde: Kauf Dir vlt. erstmal nur eine neue Grafikkarte wie die AMD 6870 (140€) oder besser. Vielleicht läuft es dann trotz Dualcore schnell genug. Wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, kannst Du ja dann CPU+Board+RAM dazukaufen. Deine alte Festplatte und DVDLaufwerk kannst Du ja übernehmen, sofern die SATA-Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## Rasan256 (28. Juli 2012)

ich hab gestern mit einem im ts nen guten rausgesucht der das geld echt wert ist 
One Computer AMD FX-6100, 6x 3.3 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2012)

Der ist sogar schwächer als der vorige. Die GRafikkarte darin ist kaum besser als Deine jetzige. 

Wenn Du unbedingt nen Komplett-PC willst: http://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-BULLDOZER-schneller-22xDVD%C2%B1Brenner-GigabitLAN/dp/B008KGVKTG/  der kostet 500€ und ist DEUTLICH besser als der bei One.de und auch etwas besser als der oben genannte für fast 700€


----------



## Rasan256 (29. Juli 2012)

Ok aber was würdest du explizit einbauen um daraus einen "gamer Pc " zu machen ?
Könntest du mir ein paar Sachen raussuchen weil darin bin ich nicht so der Nerd ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2012)

Wie jetzt? Aus Deinem PC einen besseren machen, oder was meinst Du? Und was kannst Du ausgeben?

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob Du eine SATA-Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk hast oder nicht. Schau mal in den PC, wenn da ein sehr flaches und breites Kabel dran ist, hast Du IDE - dann müsste man auch eine neue Festplatte besorgen, wenn Du ein neues Board willst. Hier IDE und SATA im Vergleich: http://www.computer-hardware-explained.com/image-files/sata-vs-ide-labelled.jpg


----------



## Rasan256 (29. Juli 2012)

ja ich habe eine SATA festplatte und ein DVD /CD laufwerk auch


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2012)

Also, CPU und GRaka willst Du neu? Was kannst Du ausgeben?

Kannst Du mal nachsehen, was Du für ein Netzteil hast? PC aufmachen und an die Seite des Netzteils schauen, da sollte alles stehen.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (29. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, 4GB insgesamt müssen völlig reichen



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen

wenn ich nur bf3  aufhab komm ich machnmal auf 3,5 gig auslastung 
wenn du da dann noch browser,skype ect kram offenhast kann das schonmal die 95 % -->3,8 gig grenze brechen ab der dann glaubich  windows anfängt auf die hdd umzulagern.


Schau einfach mal aufn taskmanager wenn du im spiel unter 90% bleibst kann es daran nicht liegen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass man neben nicht noch irgendwelchen "Kram" offen hat, vor allem wenn man testet, warum ein Spiel laggt    und da isses halt im Moment noch so, dass kein Spiel mehr als 4GB wirklich BRAUCHT - dass es evlt. etwas besser läuft, kommt vor, dann aber auch in Grafikmodi, die mit nur einer 6750 eh nicht ruckelfrei laufen, selbst wenn man 16GB RAM hätte.


----------



## Rasan256 (30. Juli 2012)

ich hatte immer 100 prozent auslastung
und ich hatte alle neben programme aus
also ich hb immoment 5 gb hab ein gb zu hause gefunden
wie viel brauche ich denn mehr? o.O


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2012)

Wird denn angezeigt, was bei Dir so viel RAM verbraucht? Hast Du vlt bei den Grafikoptionen etwas so gewählt, dass DESwegen so viel RAM verbraucht wird? Fährst Du deinen PC richtig runter, wenn Du ihn nicht brauchst, oder nutzt du Standby/Energiesparmodus?

Bei deinem PC RAM nachzukaufen ist halt releativ teuer, ich würde da fast schon eher CPU+Board+RAM verkaufen. Dein Prozessor würde noch um die 50€ bringen, 4GB DDR2-RAM bringen ca 30-40€, Dein Mainboard je nach Modell 20-50€. NEU kriegst Du wiederum zB nen AMD X4 965 für 90€, der viel besser als Deine CPU ist, ein passendes Board für 50-60€ und 8GB DDR3-RAM für 40€.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2012)

So, hab grad mal ne Runde gespielt - großteils blieb mein Rechner unter den 4GB .. ab und zu ging er aber auch drüber.

Aber normalerweise ist es halt auch so, dass wenn man man mehr RAM hat, der Rechner sich auch mehr nimmt für die Sachen die man offen hat.
Kann also schon sein, dass BF3 mit 4GB RAM auskommt, da er wie gesagt, bei mir zu 95% unter 4GB gelaufen ist.

Ich denke mal, die größten Problem bei dir im Zusammenhang mit BF3 sind der der Dualcore Prozessor und die Grafikkarte (wobei ich bei ATI Karten jetzt nicht 100%ig sagen kann, ob die für Game X oder Y geeignet sind, da ich schon ewig nur noch nVidia verwende).
Falls du neue Komponenten beschaffst, dann kannst ja gleich mehr RAM auch reinschmeißen - kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Rasan256 (30. Juli 2012)

könntet ihr mir da etwas gutes vorschlagen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, was denn nun? RAM? CPU+Board? Graka? Alles? UNd für wieviel?

Ein günstiges Paket, das schon viel besser als Deines, wäre zB ein AMD X4 965 (90€), passendes Board (50-60€), 8GB RAM (40€) und eine AMD 6870 (140€) - macht ca 330€. Wobei man auch erst schauen muss, was für ein Gehäuse (wegen der Mainboardgröße) und Netzteil hast. Und nach oben kannst Du bis zu 700-800€ ausgeben für CPU, Board, RAM und Graka.


----------



## Rasan256 (30. Juli 2012)

gehäuse kp und netzteil :da steht drauf 
POWER   Model:LC400HC V1.3
ATX Switching Power Supply
so was ^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2012)

Finde mit dem tool CPU-Z mal wenigstens raus, was für ein mainboard Du hast. Nachher empfehlen wir Dir ein Board, das zu groß für Deinen PC ist.

Und eben wie gesagt BUDGET!!!


Das Netzeil ist nicht so dolle, schwer zu sagen, ob das für eine Grafikkarte ab einer AMD 6870 aufwärts reicht.


----------



## Rasan256 (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

Sieht das Board so aus: http://217.110.237.70/Test/P35/P35_NEO_F/MS7360.JPG  ?

Dann kannst du jedes Board nehmen.

Guckst Du mal das Bild im Anhang - das würd ich als billigstes Aufrüstpaket empfehlen. Wenn Du mehr ausgeben willst, würd ich zuerst die Grafikkarte verbessern, zB eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti oder AMD 7850. Und irgendwann würd ich als CPU einen i5-3450 nehmen (ca 180€). Wenn Du per Preisvergleich auf die Seite gehst, kriegst Du evlt das ein oder andere billiger - zB die Grafikkarte kostet dann nur 133€: PowerColor Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6870 1GBD5-2DH) - PCGames 

Als Netzteil zB http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/53224/Thermaltake+Smart+Power+530W.article oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/48789/Corsair+Builder+Series+CX500+V2%2C+500+Watt.article  oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/47374/Thermaltake+TR2+RX+550W.article  oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/58852/Corsair+GS+Series,+500+Watt.article


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

*doppelpost*


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Juli 2012)

Ms-7360 entspricht laut google entweder einem:
MSI Deutschland – Mainboards - G33 Neo
oder einem
http://de.msi.com/product/mb/P35-Neo.html#/?div=Overview
beide scheinen aber genau gleich zu sein deswegen kann es uns egal sein welches von beiden es ist

Dein Mainboard ist also bis "intel core 2 quad kompatibel was auch heute noch  gute cpus sein sollte nur sind die preise für die top modelle wie zumbeispiel Q9650 horrend hoch (~200€) .
Deswegen wäre vieleicht ein Q9400 interressant er sollte gut leistung bringen, gut overlock bar sein und auf ebay gehen davon in 9 tagen gleich 7 aufeinmal über die ladentheke  das erhöht natürlich die chancen ein kleines schnäppchen zu machen.


Aber verlass dich bei deinem tun nicht nur auf mich da mein wissen in sachen intel prozessoren begrenzt ist. Also warte nochmal was andere dazu schreiben.

Und in sachen ram  der läuft bei dir mit 336mhz  aber im letzen bild erster slot sieht man das die maximale brandbeite für den ersten rambaustein 400 mhz sind also würde ich mir mal alle 3 angucken denn du hast vieleicht mal 1 gigabyte nachgerüstet und dabei aus unwissenheit deine anderen ramsticks "verlangsamt" indem du  statt 400 mhz 336mhz ram eingebaut hast

@herbboy wenn sein board core2 quad kompatibel ist sollte man da nicht dabei bleiben?  ddr2 zu ddr3 bringt ja eh nur wenig 

:edit hatte lange nicht refresht


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> @herbboy wenn sein board core2 quad kompatibel ist sollte man da nicht dabei bleiben? ddr2 zu ddr3 bringt ja eh nur wenig
> 
> :edit hatte lange nicht refresht


  core 2 Quads sind aber meist so teuer, dass man auch direkt auf nen moderneren Sockel umsteigen kann. Neu kriegst Du 775er Quads ohnehin so gut wie gar nicht mehr, nur noch nen Q8200 (2,3GHz) für 140€, alle anderen gibt es nicht mehr oder sie kosten über 160-180€ - ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, was der Q9400 kosten soll - wäre das dann denn NEU, oder gebraucht, was Du bei ebay meinst?

So ab 120-130€ wird es aber an sich unsinnig, nen Quad zu nehmen, denn für ca 160€ kriegst Du ja den deutlich schnelleren G860 inkl Board. Dass man dann DDFR3-RAM neu kaufen muss, spielt keine Rolle, da man das allein durch den Verkauf des alten DDR2 schon fast komplett finanzieren kann - erst recht rechnet sich das, wenn man bei sockel 775 bleiben und noch 2GB DDR2 neu kaufen würde.


Zudem kann es sein, dass es auch mit nem Quad und mehr RAM immer noch nicht reicht, weil die Graka der Schwachpunkt sein kann.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Juli 2012)

6(zählen muss gelernt sein) q9400 "general überholt" also gebraucht
anjawede | eBay
wo der preis da im endeffekt liegt könnte ich nur spekulieren irgendwas zwichen 70-110€ würd ich jetz einfach mal sagen. Mein einziger anhaltspunkt ist der etwas  langsamere q9300 der für 100€ sofort kauf angeboten wird und sofort kauf ist ja meist noch   teurer


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

Je nach Preis kann man das überlegen. Wird aber halt dann auch wieder 20€ teurer, wenn man nochmal 2GB RAM dazuholt. Ich persönlich würde eher modernisieren  für das alte Board kriegt man auch noch rel. viel, zumindest wird das P35 neo mit um die 30€ gehandelt. D.h.:

*Szenario1: Umstieg:* Verkauf Board ca 30€, RAM ca 40€, CPU ca 30€ = 100€. Neukauf Intel G860, Board und 8GB DDR3-RAM = 205€ => effektiv 105€ 

*Szenario2: Sockel 775-Quad kaufen*: Verkauf CPU ca 30€. Neuer Q9400 ca 90€ (dafür geht der meist bei ebay weg), 2GB RAM mind 30€ = 120€ => effektiv 90€

Also, ich weiß nicht... selbst wenn man bei nem Umstieg für RAM und Board 10-20€ weniger bekommt, finde ich den Umstieg die bessere Wahl, da der modernere Intel-Prozessor auch schneller als ein Q9400 ist UND man bekommt auch wirklich eine neue CPU aus einem bewährten Onlineshop. 


ps: in beiden Fällen kriegt man für die alte CPU auch noch was, aber das hab ich weggelassen, da es ja in BEIDEN Szenarien passiert und somit gleichviel am Preis ändert.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> *Szenario1: Umstieg:* Verkauf Board ca 30€, RAM ca 40€, CPU ca 30€ = 100€. Neukauf Intel G860, Board und 8GB DDR3-RAM = 205€ => effektiv 105€



Aber ein G860 sollte doch nur unwesentlich schneller sein als ein Intel Core 2 Duo CPU 3.00GHz oder irre ich mich da?
Wie gesagt ich hab kaum Erfahrung mit Intel Prozessoren.

edit:Hab grad nach langer suche nen passenden benchmark gefunde ja der reicht von der performance für den preis aussserdem klasse
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/03/FX-Test-03-2012-Anno2070.png


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

Guckst Du mal zB hier Benchmarks: Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim : Gaming-CPUs unter 175€: FX, APU oder Pentium? und folgende Seiten - da ist der G860 mal etwas besser, mal etwas schlechter als der AMD X4 955 Quadcore, und der wiederum ist schon etwas besser als ein Q8400.

Die alten Dualcores bringen halt bei gleichem Takt deutlich weniger Leistung als moderne Dualcores, daher ist der G860 schon sehr stark - da spielt eben nicht nur der Takt eine Rolle. Der ist so stark wie ein zB AMD X4 955 oder 965 Quadcore, selbst bei Spielen, bei denen man sagt "die profitieren von einem Quadcore" wie zB auch Battlefield3, was Du auf der nächsten Seite des Links findest: Benchmark-Ergebnisse: Battlefield 3 : Gaming-CPUs unter 175€: FX, APU oder Pentium? da ist der H860 zwar recht weit unten, aber alle CPUs sind ähnlich stark, ab dem G860 sind alle 53-54 Bildern pro Sekunde im Schnitt und 42-45 als Minimalwert. Benutzt wurde eine AMD 7970, also eine extrem starke Karte - d.h mit einer schwächeren Karte, selbst wenn es immer noch eine für 300€ ist, ist jede CPU ab einem G860 in Battlefield3 etwa gleichstark.

Ich hätte auch ein Aufrüstpaket mit nem X4 965 posten können, das wäre nicht teurer bzw. evlt sogar 10-20€ günstiger als ein Set mit nem G860 - mit Intel kann man aber bei Bedarf noch deutlich stärkere CPUs nachrüsten.


----------



## Rasan256 (31. Juli 2012)

ich habe jetzt einen zusammengestellt mit nem computer spezi ausm clan 
guckts euch an https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/3e0983220a7f4afbcc572a256707b0b1ed1921355626d851f9c


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Juli 2012)

dann waren unsere vorschläge ja für die katz ><

Aber egal zu deinem system ich persönlich
-würde mir ne kleine ssd dazu kaufen 
-20 euro aufpreis bezahlen und statt nen 2400 nen 2500k nehmen  denn kann man dann auch auf so 4,5ghz takten wenns geht
-dann brauchst natürlich noch guten cpu kühler 40€
-du brauchst noch 2 gehäuselüfter 15€


----------



## Rasan256 (31. Juli 2012)

hab ich nicht einen cpu kühler? könnte man den verwenden?
auf der seite kannst du ja zu dem einkaufswagen was hinzufügen und mir den wagen dann nochmal zuschicken


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Juli 2012)

doch doch das box am ende steht für boxed und das bedeuted das man immer einen cpu kühler dabei. Der ist halt meist etwas laut und nicht leistungsstark genug um zu overlocken.

den 40€ kühler bräuchtest du nur wenn du dir statt den 2400 den 2500k nimmst und den übertaktest

gehäuselüfter kannst du natürlich aus deinem alten system nehme

Edit: 
Grad mal ein Blick auf dein Board geworfen. Willst du irgendwann mal grafikkarten im crossfire laufen lassen?
Wenn nein gibts es bestimmt bessere alternativen


Mein Problem ist grad:
denn 2500k statt 2400 zu nehmen würde für "relativ" wenig aufpreis doch ein ordentlich wumms an mehrleistung bringen wenn man overlockt , doch meiner meinung nach ist bereits ein i2400 für einen 6870 "überdimensioniert" wenns nur ums gaming geht  weshalb ich auch hier gerne mehr investieren würde 

Deshalb frag ich dich einfach 
Was machst du mit deinem pc so?
Was ist dein Budget?
Kannste Festplatte aus deinem alten sys nehmen?
Wie stehst du zu crossfire/sli?

EditEdit:
Kann auch sein das der Zalman Z11  mit lüftern verkauft wird nur dazu steht zumindestens auf mindfactory nichts
Grad in den Kommentaren gelesen ja wird mit gehäuse lüftern verkauft das halt sich also schonmal erledigt


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2012)

Also, das ist im Grunde das, was ich auch vorschlug, nur dass ich Dir eine "billigere" CPU ausgesucht hatte, da Du ja noch immer noch kein Wort über Dein Budget verraten hast. Das war sozusagen das "mindeste", was ich halt nehmen würde, damit sich eine Aufrüstung lohnt.

Beim Board kannst Du an sich auch ein anderes nehmen, da das Board eines mit mit "Z"-Chipsatz ist, welcher Dir nichts bringt, wenn Du nur einen i5-2400 nimmt - ein Z-Board ist nämlich eher fürs Übertakten wichtig, was man aber nur mit einer "k"-CPU kann, also zB nem i5-2500k - da aber andere Board nicht viel billiger sind, kannst Du ruhig das Board nehmen, das Dein Kumpel vorschlägt.

Ich würde aber statt des i5-2400 eher den etwa gleichteuren i5-3450 nehmen, dann würd ich vlt auch eher ein neueres Board nehmen, das 100% für IvyBridge-CPUs (also i5-3000er-CPUs) entwickelt wurde, zB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail.html

Und wenn Du wiederum sogar "nur" einen G680 nimmst, wie ich es vorschlug, und vom gesparten Geld eine bessere Grafikkarte wie zB eine AMD 7850 nimmst, wäre das insgesamt für Spiele stärker.


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

die preisspanne von 172 - 176 Euro ist ja nicht so groß ^^
also ich nehme dann den anderen cpu aber brauche ich dafür einen neuen kühler?
und was ist crosfire und budget?
und was brauche ich jetzt noch?
ich verkaufe meinen alten pc bis auf das laufwerk und die festplatte , kann ich davon noch was anfangen?


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. August 2012)

1:nein der I2500K kostet nicht 176€ sondern 200€ also fast 30€ mehr

2:ja wenn du denn 2500k nimmst brauchst einen leistungsfähigen cpu kühler um sein overlock potenzial auszunutzen (z.b Thermalright HR-02 Macho 40€)

3.1Crossfire/SLI ist die Verwendung von 2 Grafikkarten auf einem Mainboard (VORTEIL:man kann einfach die gpu leistung verbessern in dem man sich einfach ne zweite kauft, oder gleich 2 kaufen das ist aber eher für den enthusiasten bereich. Nachteil Mikroruckler, Leistungsaufnahme,Lautstärke)

Da ein weiteres darauf eingehen den rahmen dieses threades sprengen würde und eine einzige Karte in 90% der fälle die bessere alternative ist lohnt es sich glaubich nicht weiter drauf einzugehen

3.2  Budget musst du wissen , das ist die Summe die du bereit bist auszugeben für deinen neuen pc. Wichtig um dich optimal zu beraten.
      Außerdem wichtig!: Was machst du mit deinem pc so die meiste zeit? Wenn du zumbeispiel deinen pc fast nur für Computerspiele benutzt würden wir dir eine wesentlich  stärkere grafikkarte empfehlen und vieleicht eine schwächere cpu

4. Du "brauchst" uns erstnochmal die fragen zu beantworten 

5. Laufwerk und Festplatten kann man ohne Probleme im neuen system einbauen insofern sie über sata angeschlossen werden .
Um das zu prüfem drück windows taste--> gerätemanager---> einträge unter festplatten und CD/DVD ROM Laufkwerke mal hier posten.

Neuer PC bedeuted Windows neu drauf machen. Du brauchst also deine Windows CD zum neu aufspielen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Rasan256 schrieb:


> die preisspanne von 172 - 176 Euro ist ja nicht so groß ^^
> also ich nehme dann den anderen cpu aber brauche ich dafür einen neuen kühler?


 also, ich würde halt den i5-3450 nehmen. Der Kühler, der da dabei ist (Boxed Version), ist gut genug und auch im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr SEHR laut, aber mit einem Kühler um die 20€ wie Zb nem Scythe Katana oder EKL Alpenföhn Triglav oder so wäre die Kühlung noch besser und leiser. Und falls Du einen 2500k nehmen und auch mal übertakten willst, nimmt man halt eher nen Kühler ab 30€, zB Scythe Mugen oder den genannten Macho.




> und was ist crosfire und budget?


 Crossfire wäre, wenn Du gleich zwei AMD-Karten gleichzeitig einbaust und die Leistung damit erhöhst, zB könnte man - wenn die Grafikleistung igendwann nicht mehr reicht, eine zweite gleiche Grafikkarte einbauen - das lohnt sich aber nur selten, auch weil man dann doppelten Strombedarf durch die Grafikkarten hat. Bei Nivida-Karten heißt das SLI. Budget ist einfach nur die Menge Geld, die Du ausgeben kannst...



> und was brauche ich jetzt noch?
> ich verkaufe meinen alten pc bis auf das laufwerk und die festplatte , kann ich davon noch was anfangen?


 Gehäuse inkl den Gehäuselüftern, Laufwerk und Festplatte - mehr kannst Du an sich nicht brauchen, das Netzteil zB scheint zu schwach. Man KÖNNTE vlt. Deine Grafikkarte noch ein zweites Mal kaufen, so dass Du eben so ein "crossfire" machst, also 2x eine 6750 nutzt - allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das wirklich lohnenswert ist, zumal Crossfire im Zweifel schwieriger zu konfigurieren ist.


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

ich meine den 3400 der kostet auf er seite nur 4 euro mehr^^
crossfire brauche ich nicht 
budget ^^ jetzt fällst mir auf ich habs nit richtig gelesen 
win 7 cd hab ich ich nehme die festplatte und laufwerk vom alten pc

ein kumpel von mir hat das gleiche gehäuse da sind 6 gehäuse lüfter vorinstalliert (vorne hinten oben unten und recht und links)

das was ich jetzt gut finde https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/5b3839220b9eb6764e328b4cce86f979c3869c70e2dc1edc0bd


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. August 2012)

obwohl du es geschafft hast wieder nicht zu sagen was dein budget ist und für was du dein pc am meisten verwendest hab ich mir dochnochmal dein system angeschaut

wie herboy bereits erwähnt hat ist der  z68 chipsatz überflüssig da dieser unteranderem zum besseren übertakten  da ist man den 3450 aber garnicht übertakten kann

Das Netzteil das du ausgesucht hast ist meiner Meinung nach zu teuer 480watt und be quit rechtfertigen diesen preis nicht. 
Da der i3450 und der hd7850 ziemlich sparsam sind reicht eigentlich ein netzteil ab 400watt  zumbeispiel das 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
spart man gleichmal 30€ ohne an qualität zu sparen 
(du könntest statt nen bequit auch ein xilence netzteil nehmen dann spart man nochmal 15€
edit: früher waren die ja als ramsch verschrien mit wenig leistung auf der 12v schiene ob das heute so ist weiß ich nicht genau deswegen würd ich eher zum verlinkten netzteil greifen)

ram->prima
gehäuse->je nach geschmack
graka-> gut editedit: du hast die 1gb version nimm aufjedenfall die 2gb version kostet nur nen 10 mehr 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...HD-7850-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-.html

ich guck gleich mal nach nem passenden mainboard das edit ich hier dann rein
edit:das  http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2701560_-h61icafe-asrock.html wäre ein alternative. Man würde 15 Euro sparen müsste es aber woanders kaufen


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Eig nur zum zocken ^^
Also so bis 700 €
Und mit dem kühler und mainboard ihr seit die Experten


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Ich glaube auf die 15 Euro kommt es nicht an das ist ok aber jetzt brauche ich die Meinung von euch beiden 
Ist das Paket empfehlenswert oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Das Paket ist okay, auch wenn Du wie gesagt beim Board auch irgendein anderes nehmen kannst, da Du ja nicht übertakten willst. ABER eine Kleinigkeit: die Grafikkarte ist eine mit nur 1GB - eine 7850 aber sollte an sich lieber 2GB haben. Such Dir also eine andere 7850 aus, es kommt da auch nicht auf ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger an.


Und sichere Deine wichtigen Daten VOR dem Aufrüsten, da Du ja windows neu installieren muss oder solltest - dabei wäre es dann am einfachsten, wenn Du einfach c: formatierst im Laufe der Neuinstallation. Ist Deine Festplatte denn unterteilt, also zB in c:, E: usw. - oder ist sie ein einziges C: an einem Stück?


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Es ist nur C , mehrere waren mir zu fiel Arbeit gewesen ^^
Ok ich suche mal


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22073ab96689c316bbb8b669ff41623d0bc6cf2ed3023

-ram: da kann man nichts falsch machen
-mainboard:das asrock ASRock H61iCafe gibts bei mindfactory nicht deswegen bleiben wir beim gigabyte und sehen über die 15€ hinweg
-gehäuse: je nach geschmack vom zalman gibts dann noch ne plus version mit mehr fans und led sollte aber uns nicht weiter interessieren 
-cpu: stark genug
-graka:statt ne 7850 ne 7870 geholt 50 euro mehr ist aber denk ich gut investiert
-netzteil: passt  man braucht ja kein übergroßes sonder ein kleines effizientes
EDIT:
Ach ja, wie wärs mit ner SSD?
EDITEDIT:
Grad gesehen es gibt ein genauso starkes bequit model fürn 10ner weniger ist halt ein älteres modell das ist aber eigentlich wurscht


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

die überarbeitete version überarbeitet ^^ : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220252978f9a5414d5f0e211a8b7d5d309d02a27122fa

SSD?was ist das? sry kenn mich damit nicht so aus


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Einer SSD ist eine Art "moderne" Festplatte - da ist innen dann keine PLatte mehr drin, sondern wie bei einem USB-Stick Speicherzellen. Das ist vor allem für windows und die kleinen Anwendungen des Alltags sehr schön, da eine SSD nämlich viel schneller laden kann als eine Festplatte - dafür sind die pro Gigabyte deutlich teurer als eine Festplatte. Eine mit 60-64Gb reicht gerade so für Windows und normale Tools wie Browser, Office, Acrobat Reader usw. aus - eine mit 120-128Gb reicht dafür dann mehr als locker aus, kostet ca 100€. 

Zb 60-64GB: 64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle  oder 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron

und 120-128GB 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron  oder 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron  oder vlt nicht ganz so schnell, aber günstiger 120GB Kingston SSDNow V+ 200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron


Wenn Du da windows drauf installierst, bootet der PC halt sehr schnell, du kannst auch quasi sofort loslegen, sobald der Desktop von Windows zu sehen ist, und so was wie Browser usw. öffnet sich fast sofort, so als sei das schon im Hintergrund offen und du würdest es nur wieder in den Vordergrund holen.


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Brauch ich nicht ^^ ich bin mit meiner Festplatte zufrieden ich brauchte wenn schon ne größere 
Sry für Rechtschreib Fehler iPod kennt die Wörter mit ä ö ü USW. Noch nicht so ganz 

EDIT: ich hab hier zuhause noch 2 andere SATA Festplatten die lassen sich doch bestimmt auch Einbaum oder?

EDIT EDIT: brauche ich nicht noch ne soundkarte oder kann ich die alte nehmen?


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. August 2012)

ssd= solid state drive
Im Prinzip ein Laufwerk auf Basis von USB sticks also keine mechanichen teile sondern nur chips
Der Vorteil von den dingern ist sie sind im vergleich zu normalen festplatten sehr schnell sind deswegen werden sie zunehmender mainstream

Im Grunde genommen laden alle Anwendungen durch ssd wesentlich schneller deswegen wird meist auf die ssd meist das betriebsystem installiert und  Anwendungen die im alltäglichen gebrauch sind (virenscanner,skype,Internet Explorer).
Hier mal video als Beispiel(HDD vs SSD windows 7 star up - YouTube)

Viele sprechen auch von nem wow moment wenn sie das erste mal mit ssds arbeiten.

Jedoch kannst du in spielen dadurch nicht auf mehr performane  hoffen (fps=bilder pro sekunde) jedoch wirst du die ladezeiten  verringern und es kommt nicht zu nachlade rucklern wie bei manchen  normalen festplatten

der nachteil ist immernoch der preis für 128 gb bezahlt man noch gut 100euro für 64 gigabyte 60 Euro

edit: ja du kannst insgesamt 6 komponenten per sata anschließen also wenn du deine alte festplatte nimmst , das dvd laufwerk und  jetz noch die zwei andere festplatten anschließen willst  haste immer noch 2 frei kein problem also


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Und die soundkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

brauchst Du an sich nicht, außer es ist eine recht gute Soundkarte UND du hast auch recht gute Boxen. Also Stereo ab 100€ aufwärts, Surround ab 150-200€ aufwärts oder Kopfhörer ab 80-100€


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Ich hab das logisch bluetooth headset g930 ( 180€)

EDIT : natürlich mit Dolby Surround Sound ^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Bluetooth? Hast Du das dann auch per Bluetooth mit dem PC verbunden, oder mit einem Kabel? Bei Bluetooth brauchst Du natürlich noch nen Bluetooth-USB-Stick, sofern Du nicht schon einen hast.

Wenn Du das Headset per Kabel mit der Soundkarte verbindest, könnte es Sinn machen, die alte Soundkarte weiterhin zu nutzen - was für eine isses denn?


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Ist mit nem bluetooth Stick verbunden 
Ich kann se ja einfach einbauen


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

Per Bluetooth spielt die Soundkarte aber keine Rolle, die trägt zum Sound dann rein gar nichts bei.


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

Ich Bau die trotzdem ein ^^


----------



## Rasan256 (1. August 2012)

also ist so der pc gut und fertig?


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2012)

jo, an sich schon. Du könntest auch diese 7850 nehmen, die ist vom Hersteller schon übertaktet und kaum teurer: 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (1. August 2012)

dann halt bestellen, zusammenbauen, verkabeln, windows drauf , mal blick ins bios werfen, treiber!,programme drauf und fertig

ich hoffe du weißt ein bisschen was vom zusammenbauen wenn nicht können wir dir ja weiterhelfen

Vergess nicht sata kabel/sata stromanschluss aus deinem alten system zu nehmen .Beim neukauf  liegen meist welche dabei aber ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen das beim mainboard 4 sata kabel dabei sind sonst musst du dir die vieleicht nochmal welche nachbestellen kostet ja nichts (1-2€ inklusive versand) ist aber nervig.

edit:ich persöhnlich würd nen 7870 einbauen aber ne 7850 ist eine genau so gute entscheidung
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...deon-HD-7870-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## Rasan256 (19. September 2012)

Ich habe einen Käufer für den pc gefunden 
Nur meine frage jetzt wie viel ist er noch Wert


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Schwer zu sagen - NEU wäre einer für 500€ schon deutlich stärker. Vlt 200-250€ kannst Du da nehmen. Ach so: mit oder ohne WIndows?


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Ohne Windows !
Also ich meine meinen alten pc


----------



## Eax1990 (20. September 2012)

Also das hier rumdiskutiert wird is schon heftig. (die ersten Seiten)

Erstes ein Dual Core ist schon für Badcompany2 bei den Taktraten zu schwach.
Zweitens bei Windows 7 kannste dir 6gig Ram für BF3 zulegen sonst bekommste da mächtigst Probleme (bei mir brauch das ja schon 4,8 )

Und drittens da du "Radion 6700 Series" postest, gehe ich davon aus, dass das vllt ein Komplett Rechner mit dem billigsten vom billigsten zum hohen Preis war oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Ja aber es war doch nur eine frage er hat mir dafür 180€ angeboten


----------



## Eax1990 (20. September 2012)

Rasan256 schrieb:


> Ja aber es war doch nur eine frage er hat mir dafür 180€ angeboten


 
Gucke mal hier:

Imageshack - gamingrechner.jpg


Hab ich grad ma fix zusammen gebastelt und damit haste dann deine Maxdetails Full HD Auflösung in BF3 mit schönen Frames per Second.

Solange die Überlegung für einen neuen PC ist, dann solltest direkt zu einer 670 oder gleichwertige ATI greifen, sonst bekommste vllt schon mim nächsten BF4 wieder Probleme.


Kannst dann den Ram aufstocken, ne SSD reinbasteln, nen neuen CPU Kühler wenn dich die Lautstärke irgendwann nervt etc etc.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Rasan256 schrieb:


> Ja aber es war doch nur eine frage er hat mir dafür 180€ angeboten




Es hängt sicher auch zB von der Festplattengröße ab, aber sag ihm 200€, das wäre IMHO okay. Er hat ja dafür auch die Sicherheit, weil er dicht kennt, dass der PC okay ist.


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Ich hab das Angebot weil er denn pc kaufen will verändert aber ein passendes Board hab ich noch nicht ich hab eine NVIDIA ausgewählt link poste ich gleich wenn ich am PCs bin


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Also alles was vorher im pc war +1gb RAM (insgesamt dann5) und + 250gb Hdd Speicher (insgesamt 750 Gb)


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

So https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/ab8d35220d47788791f1c8a6b49af1546868de644a4178d226cWenn ihr so lieb währt und mit dem board gucken würdet und das dann neu hier rein posten könntet das wäre lieb


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

ALso, beim RAM such lieber DDR3-1600. zB 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks oder 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Single - Hardware, Notebooks


Bei der CPU reicht ein core i5-3450 völlig aus - der kostet fast 100€ weniger. Der 3770 bringt Dir in Spielen keine merkbaren Vorteile.

Warum eine so teure Festplatte? Nimm die hier: 1000GB Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 HDS721010DLE630 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA oder 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA



Von dem gesparten Geld nimmst Du dann lieber eine Samsung 830-SSD mit 128GB für WIndows und alle "normalen" Programme, vlt auch für das ein oder andere Spiel und vlt noch nen CPU-Kühöler für 25-30€, der den PC leiser machen wird vor allem bei Last.


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Kannst du mir alles zusammenstellen ich bin dafür zu blöd


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Mit SSD Speicher und ich glaube von einem i5 zu einem i7 das sollte man merken oder


----------



## Hawkins (20. September 2012)

Für Gaming ist der Unterschied zwischen einem I5 und I7 gering, da nur sehr wenige Games von Hyperthreading profitieren. Mir fällt da spontan nur Anno 1404 ein. Solang die CPUs die gleichen Taktraten haben ist die Leistung sehr ähnlich.

Eine SSD beschleunigt auch nur den Bootvorgang und generell die Ladezeiten von Games und Programmen. Höhere FPS gibt die SSD nicht. Sie ist im grunde nur Luxus


Für ein knappes Budget würde ich nen I5 nehmen und die SSD weglassen


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Ja und Cod. Oder battlefield?


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

welchen i5 sollte ich dann den nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

Hier mal ein angepasster Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220502ddb8f3ccc07a5b3af32b55ff6a0a8beaf12fead

Ich hab vorsichtshalber ein stärkeres Netzteil genommen. 

Die Soundkarte kannst Du aber löschen, wenn Du keine guten Boxen/Kopfhörer hast. Und den CPU-Kühler EKL GroßClockner kannst Du auch streichen, falls es Dir egal ist, ob der PC etwas lauter oder leiser ist.


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

sry wenn ich so sage aber ich hab schon wieder ein bisschen vorgearbeitet  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/3ccc7c2200710404bbe318f8a3ed0c52ba170b76c9a0e997c3f
So jetzt optimiert


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2012)

jo, scheint alles okay zu sein.


----------



## Rasan256 (20. September 2012)

Aber jetzt nochmal zu meinem alten pc ^^
Ich werde da noch 2 Festplatten a 200 und 250 (450 insgesamt) nur eine Festplatte hat Kabel die andere nicht und noch ein DVD Laufwerk hinzutun 
Und was sich noch am pc geändert hat 
5gb RAM hab ich jetzt
Was kann ich also insgesamt dafür nehmen?


----------



## Rasan256 (21. September 2012)

??????????


----------



## Rasan256 (25. September 2012)

Noch jemand da der mir meine letzte frage beantwortet?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

WIe gesagt: ich finde 200€ okay ^^


----------



## Rasan256 (25. September 2012)

ok


----------

